# Währungseinheit "EKR" oder ekp oder yekr?



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2005)

> 1 yekr = 0.6 usd! MYTH or REALITY?!



im kyrillischen Original steht da "ekp"

Welche Währung ist das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2005)

Hmm. Steht auf dem Euroschein... Ist wohl EZB, also Euro.

also 1 Euro = 0,6 US$
1 US$ = 1,67 Euro

Für wen wäre so ein Kurs günbstig gewesen im Mai 2005? Für jemanden, der Dollar hat - oder?

Der Rest der Seite klingt (allerdings muss man bedenken, dass es eine altavista russisch/englisch-Übersetzung ist) wie Kauderwelsch oder eine geheime Symbolsparache...

Die Seite ist registriert für eine große Offshorebank *in* Jersey (und wenn jetzt wieder ein Schlauberger kommt und "auf" Jersey schreibt, liest er wenigstens die zusammen passenden Beiträge)


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > 1 yekr = 0.6 usd! MYTH or REALITY?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, das dein "kyrillisch" einem etwas griechisch vorkommen kann, und es sich um ganz banale Euronen handelt?

MfG
L.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Oktober 2005)

*EKP*

Die ECB schreibt *auf deutsch*:


> *Weitere Gestaltungselemente sind:*
> der Name der Währung – Euro – sowohl in lateinischer (EURO) als auch griechischer (EYPΩ) Schrift;
> die Abkürzung der Europäischen Zentralbank in fünf Varianten – BCE, ECB, EZB, EKT und EKP – entsprechend den damaligen elf Amtssprachen der Europäischen Union (EU);
> ...


und *dasselbe auf griechisch* :


> *Άλλα στοιχεία του σχεδίου είναι τα εξής:*
> το όνομα του νομίσματος με λατινικά (EURO) και ελληνικά (EYPΩ) στοιχεία.
> τα αρχικά της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας στις πέντε γλωσσικές παραλλαγές (BCE, ECB, EZB, EKT και EKP) που αντιπροσωπεύουν τις 11 –πριν από τη διεύρυνση– επίσημες γλώσσες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (ΕΕ)
> ...


Möglicherweise hat da jemand die Währung mit der Bank verwechselt (oder umgekehrt) oder das "P" als "kyrillisches P", also "R", identifiziert (nur "E" und "K" sind ja kyrillisch und lateinisch "gleich")...


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2005)

Eingebürgert haben sich im Netz ja die Bezeichnungen
- "Europäische"
- EYPO
- ?
- "Fragezeichen"
für den Euro.
Vielleicht gibts ja noch einige, die ich nicht kenne...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 Oktober 2005)

Die *Центральный банк Российской Федерации (Zentralbank der Russischen Föderation)* verwendet für die Währung "ЕВРО" (Валюта) die Abkürzung "EUR" (Букв. Код), wie man an der *aktuellen Umrechnungstabelle (курсы иностранных валют)* erkennen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2005)

ich werde mal eine Anfrage nach Jersey schicken. Zu der Adresse 
*PO Box 415
St Helier, JE4 8WH
JE
*

würden mir ja gleich paar weitere Fragen einfallen...


----------

